# 1ST IUI WAS A SUCCESS!!!!



## kerry f (Jun 1, 2005)

Morning Girls  

I can't believe I am posting my BFP after 2 1/2 years of ttc it finally happened!!!!  I'm still in complete shock.  We had our first IUI on the 16th August and tested last night.  I was 100% sure that it was going to be negative as I have been suffering with pre AF symptoms since Ovulation.  I was absolutely amazed to see a line.  I did another test this morning and the line was darker.  Im just a bit worried as Im getting a few tummy cramps (more of a pulling sensation than AF pain), but my friend has told me that it is completely normal and to try not to worry (easier said than done!!), I daren't even go to the loo incase I see anything.  My dh is booking me in at the dr's today to get a blood test to confirm everything, but I may buy another home test today.  Which are the best ones to buy?  I used two from Asda (own brand).  They said they were something like 99% accurate and the second line came up within 2 minutes.  

Thank you all so much for your help and advise over the last few months - you ladies are amazing!!

I hope you all get your BFP very very soon.

Thank you again

Kerrie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kerrie,

                                


Many congratulations on your BIG FAT POSOTIVE(s),Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months,it so nice to see a good result from all this treatment,well done.

Kelly x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Kerrie,

So glad it worked for you! Congratulations honey and try to relax and enjoy the next 8 months.

   

D x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Congrats Kerry!

I'm going to be starting IUI very soon and I thought BFP's on the 1st go were unheard of! 

Just goes to show what those "experts" know! 

Thanks for sharing your news. Certainly gives me a little bit of hope x


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

What a result!  Massive congratulations to you Kerry.    Thats a great start to the month and cheers me up no end.

Bring on the BFP's.

xxxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Congrats Kerry..uve helped to restore our faith in IUI...lots of love xxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Great news Kerrie - congratulations on your bfp!!!!

And first time too!  The pulling sensations definitely sounds like pregnancy symptoms.  I did 7 pregnancy tests before I believed my BFP (I got First Response).  Its impossible not to worry but try and trust that your body knows what it's doing!

congratulations again!
Morgan


----------



## Cindy (Jun 21, 2004)

EXCELLENT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!               
YOU TAKE IT EASY HUN
Love Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CR (Nov 30, 2004)

hi kerrie, what great great news.  many many congratulations to you and dh.
really really thrilled for you both.
don't worry to much about not believing the tests and any random aches and pains.  i too even now (after about 5 tests ), really bad aching boobs and chronic indigestion, still don't believe that i am really preg.  but the scans i have had definitely confirm the fact that it is indeed a pregnancy. i'm 10.5 weeks and have just seen my little one again, arms and legs and dancing around all over the place AND it still doesn't seem real after all the ttc efforts.
just be sure to rest up and look after yourself.
sending you and dh congratulatory hugs.
take good care.
crx


----------



## loobs (Aug 22, 2005)

kerrie, What wonderful news - well done you! I'm probably one week ahead ofyou in pregnancy (also DIUI) so we'll have to keep in touch. Me a first go too, but I have 2 other little girls from the same donor already. Well done. Relax. Do as many tests as you need to to reassure yourself. They don't cost much do they, when compared with tx! Loobs


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Kerrie,

Congratulations to you on your BFP    And first time lucky too!!

Come & join us on the BFP thread whenever you feel ready (and from experience even after you have given birth you still don't believe it! ).

Have a happy & healthy 9 months,

Minkey x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kerry
      
1st time lucky, wow   you must be on   
Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy & beyond.
Take care

Erica.x


----------



## rachael md (Aug 3, 2004)

Kerry, congratulations - come and join us on the IUI bfp thread - we've had acouple of successes recently - CR and now ms Jules so you are in good company


----------



## josiejump (Jul 24, 2005)

Just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
I look at this thread occassionally as I too was one of the lucky ones and conceived after my first attempt at IUI (actually started on IVF route but didn't respond to well to the drugs, only had two follicles, so downgraded). Like you I did about four pregnancy tests as couldn't believe it!
All the best for your pregnancy, enjoy and saviour the nine months.

Baby dust to everyone else

Josie


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Congratulations on your  .

You have given me hope  

Emma
x x x


----------

